# Newbie 30's never pregnant before might be now!!



## FertileFlower

I'm in my later 30's. Would be my first pregnancy.
I always thought I was infertile and didn't give it much thought until suddenly I had a baby surge of hormones flooding me about it. 

According to calculations I am 8dpo on a 29 day schedule and I have an array of symptoms. I dtd from the 7th up until the 14th (est. ov 13th) 

Some might be psychosomatic but I believe there might be a good chance.

1-3 dpo

swollen abdomen
hungry
thirsty
slightly nauseaus

dpo 4-5. 
Super tired
Hungry 
Emotional
5 dpo 
Elevated temperature, especially feeling feverish upon awakening.
Super tired
Hungry
Blue veins on nipples and groin area
Lower back ache that comes and goes


6 dpo 
Elevated temperature, especially feeling feverish upon awakening.
Nipples more sensitive than usual but nothing extreme.
Cranky and emotional.
Dry mouth.
Thirsty.
A little bit itchy, but not just boobs, whole body.
Super tired
Hungry
Blue veins on nipples and groin area
Lower back ache that comes and goes

7 dpo 
Cramps similar to period starting. 
Elevated temperature, especially feeling feverish upon awakening.
Took a nap and had a dream that my boobs where huge due to being pregnant. A happy dream indeed! 
Small twinges of pain in the middle lower abdomen.
Lower abdomen swollen and hard.
Slight flutterly but more itchy feeling in lower abdomen.
Hungry
Nipples more sensitive than usual but nothing extreme.
Cranky and emotional.
Thirsty.
Dry mouth.
Blue veins on nipples and groin area
Lower back ache that comes and goes

I feel I am missing some key symptoms I experienced so I might have to add to this list. But I am either creating psychosomatic symptoms or do I have a good chance for a bean?? Even with the unfortunate dtd event last night??

Things I don't have:
Food aversions
Really painful nipples (mine are slightly sore)
Morning sickness
Sensitivity to smell
Gas
Burping
Metallic taste
Constipation

Worth to notice is last month I had nausea, constipation and other symptoms after O but was not pregnant. I thought I was though because it was not normal for me. This month I am trying not to get my hopes up but they are up. Especially after my nap yesterday when I dreamed I was pregnant. I've read that happens to a lot of pregnant women and I rarely every remember my dreams at all.


I'm afraid to become too hopeful though. This came from nowhere with me and went from being a non issue to being the most important feeling event in the world. I've been reading these forums for a couple of months now scanning and learning everything. Crying over some individuals stories and trials, and rejoicing and smiling with others. 

I hope mine will be one to smile and rejoice at. I hope my baby bean has already arrived. 

So, hello everyone! Please connect! Wishing you lots of love and magical baby dust!!

:crib:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi! It sounds like you have a very good chance!! Although I will be the first to admit that when we were TTC I definitely manifested myself some symptoms lol, I have everything crossed that you've got pregnancy symptoms happening!! Will be stalking to hopefully hear about your BFP very soon!! : )


----------



## FertileFlower

Thank you so much SoBlessedMama !

I had A LOT more symptoms last month, including daily nausea and I even had one drop of blood that I thought was implantation. On about the last day of my period I had a lot of pink and frothy cm. But had a full period and negative hpt.

Now I feel I am almost out for this month though. I know it's early, but couldn't help testing today, negative. Also, almost all symptoms except cramping and excessive thirst is currently gone. I had a high temperature and chills yesterday but today I feel almost back to normal. The period cramps should be a good sign because I am never early with my period but just not feeling it anymore. :(
Trying to keep positive though, but not a super great day today.

Congratulations to your babes!! You are so blessed to have two! This would be my first. Did you have pronounced symptoms early? When did you know?

Best wishes!!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb and good luck :)


----------



## FertileFlower

Thank you, Dizzy65 and congrats to your beautiful children!!! :)


----------



## FertileFlower

I just laid down to meditate and as I held my hand on my lower abdomen I felt a tingling sensation that lasted for maybe 10 minutes. It was ticklish. How I imagine an implantation would feel, but I would have imagined it higher up and not so low and smack dab in the middle.
But if my mind created this sensation and it's ALL in my mind, then my mind is quite powerful! 
I also feel super hot right now temperature wise!! 
This is 9 dpo so this could be it!! I hope I hope I hope!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb, good luck! :)


----------



## FertileFlower

Took a cheapie test when waking up. Negative of course, but it's still early. 
Especially if implantation happened yesterday afternoon. I am still feeling positive.
Sneezing a lot now and body temperature still elevated. Otherwise no new symptoms today so far. Had a low grade headache last night.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FertileFlower said:


> Thank you so much SoBlessedMama !
> 
> I had A LOT more symptoms last month, including daily nausea and I even had one drop of blood that I thought was implantation. On about the last day of my period I had a lot of pink and frothy cm. But had a full period and negative hpt.
> 
> Now I feel I am almost out for this month though. I know it's early, but couldn't help testing today, negative. Also, almost all symptoms except cramping and excessive thirst is currently gone. I had a high temperature and chills yesterday but today I feel almost back to normal. The period cramps should be a good sign because I am never early with my period but just not feeling it anymore. :(
> Trying to keep positive though, but not a super great day today.
> 
> Congratulations to your babes!! You are so blessed to have two! This would be my first. Did you have pronounced symptoms early? When did you know?
> 
> Best wishes!!

Thank you! : ) They are definitely little blessings!!

With our oldest, we weren't trying, so I have no idea what any symptoms were before I got my BFP--an embarrassingly late two weeks after my missed period lol.(Although morning sickness kicked in with a vengeance right around 7-8 weeks.)

With our baby, I actually had less "symptoms" and was convinced I was out for the month lol. I think I tested and got a very dark BFP maybe 1-2 days before my missed period. So maybe 12 dpo?

So, the moral of the story is that I apparently don't know my body at all lol!! 

I hope your signs mean something, and that you get a BFP this month! When will you test?


----------



## FertileFlower

I tested pretty much once daily from dpo 9.
However, woke up to a cold and also a visit from AF this morning.
There is no doubt it's her.
I'm gutted.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm so sorry to hear that. : (


----------



## FertileFlower

Thank you SoBlessedMama ! I have a mega cold but my period suddenly stopped today on the day it was supposed to start. It certainly was a full period with all that entails and not implantation bleeding. But my dates are not usually off so I took what I had available, a OPK and it tested positive. I know that it's not the same as a pregnancy test but I also have learned they can pick up positive results. I'm pretty sure it's not something as exciting as I wish, but it's amazing what we learn about our bodies when we pay attention!


----------



## Bluemoonlight

Nice to meet you :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FertileFlower said:


> Thank you SoBlessedMama ! I have a mega cold but my period suddenly stopped today on the day it was supposed to start. It certainly was a full period with all that entails and not implantation bleeding. But my dates are not usually off so I took what I had available, a OPK and it tested positive. I know that it's not the same as a pregnancy test but I also have learned they can pick up positive results. I'm pretty sure it's not something as exciting as I wish, but it's amazing what we learn about our bodies when we pay attention!

Weird!! So what do you think it means?


----------



## FertileFlower

Bluemoonlight very nice to meet you!! Sorry it took me a while to respond. I took a little breather from all the baby frenzy. :) Time to try again though!
How are you??


----------



## FertileFlower

SoBlessedMama I now think the high level of LH hormone is due to ovarian cysts.
However, me and DH have been bd'ing outside of my fertile window every day for the last week pretty much and yesterday I had a big spike (darkest it's been where part of it was as dark as the control line for the first time) on the OPK test and today it's down to half so perhaps I am ovulating early.
I feel like my body is really receptive and trying to gear up to be able to achieve pregnancy. I feel hopeful. Yay!!


----------

